# Savage Hide from EpipeMods.



## TylerD (10/1/15)



Reactions: Like 5


----------



## TylerD (10/1/15)




----------



## Daniel (10/1/15)

this looks amazing , wonder what price point will be ? 
would be awesome if you can do your own leather engraving , already have a design I doodled ....

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Riddle (10/1/15)

This is a must have for me. I have a feeling it's going to be pricey but I don't care. I NEED one.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## TylerD (10/1/15)

Riddle said:


> This is a must have for me. I have a feeling it's going to be pricey but I don't care. I NEED one.


$150 Including the batteries.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Riddle (10/1/15)

TylerD said:


> $150 Including the batteries.



that's not bad at all considering the quality.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------

